#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  McFarlow Exciter hulp gevraagd

## remco888

Ik wil graag de McFarlow Exciter uit de elektuur special
van een jaar of 10 geleden bouwen.
Dit is een backloaded hoorn luidspreker.

De luidsprekers uit dit ontwerp worden helaas niet meer
verkocht.
Nu schijnen er equivalenten te zijn van het merk Tonsil.
Ik vermoed dat ze de type aanduiding: GTC 20/40 (woofer) en
GTC 9/80 (tweeter) hebben.
Deze luidsprekers zijn bij Conrad verkrijgbaar.

Mijn vraag is:

-Zijn er nog mensen die de parameters van de McFarlow units
 kunnen achterhalen (het gaat om typen T8-60 en H25-90)
 of op andere manier kunnen assisteren bij het het dimensioneren
 van de kast en/of filter.

----------


## G. de leeuw

Hallo,

Ik heb de electuur voor me liggen want ik ga dit ook bouwen.
Voldoen de speakers van conrad aan de eisen?
Je bericht is al van een tijdje terug. Ben je ng gegevens nodig?
Vr Groet Gert de Leeuw

----------


## maddie

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb de electuur voor me liggen want ik ga dit ook bouwen.
> Voldoen de speakers van conrad aan de eisen?
> Je bericht is al van een tijdje terug. Ben je ng gegevens nodig?
> Vr Groet Gert de Leeuw



Hallo Gert,

Ik ben op zoek naar een copy van de bouw instructies voor deze speakers, als je ze nog in je bezit hebt, zou je me een copietje kunnen toe sturen?
Ennuh.. is het geluid nog steeds zo fantastisch als ik me kan herinneren??

groetjes

Maddie

----------


## alexvliet

Hoi Maddie,
Op zolder heb ik nog de electuurafleveringen liggen over deze set.
Met die luidsprekers (H25-90 en T8-60) is er ooit ook een ander ontwerp geweest en daar ben ik naar op zoek. Heb hier die luidsprekers liggen. (ook de Exciter-kasten, maar die zijn me te groot voor mijn kleine studio)
Als je nog niets heb gevonden...

Groet
Alex

----------


## Kabouter klus

Alex,

Het is inmiddels al 9 maanden terug dat je aangaf dat je de luidsprekers voor de Exciter thuis had liggen maar is dat nog steeds zo? Dan zou ik daar wel geinteresseerd in zijn,

Kabouter Klus

----------


## herma007

Heren,

Zelf 10 jaar geleden het ontwerp gebouwd.
Volgens mij zijn hieronder de specs.
Helaas zijn mijn speakers uitgedroogd door de tijd, ik zoek dus vervangers. Hebben jullie al tips?


Mc Farlow Professional T8-60 (907)

Nennbelastbarkeit W 80 
Musikbelastbarkeit W 120
Impedanz Ohm 8 
Empfindlichkeit dB 92 
Frequenzbereich Hz 40  4000
Schwingspulendurchmesser mm 25 
Wickelhöhe mm 13,5 
Wicklungslagen 4 
Trägermaterial Alu 
Polplattendicke mm 7 
Ferritring Durchmesser mm 110 
Ferritring Höhe mm 18 
Freiluftresonanz Hz 40 
Gesamtgüte 0,35 
Mechanische Güte 2,60 
Elektrische Güte 0,41 
Aquivalentvolumen L 66,0 
Eff. Membranfläche m² 0,0186 
Gleichstromwiderstand Ohm 7,0 
lin. Auslenkung mm 3,25 
Verschiebevolumen cm³ 60,54 
Ref. Wirkungsgrad % 0,98 
B x L Produkt N/A 7,08 
bewegte Masse inkl. Luft g 11,7 
Montagering Durchmesser mm 230 
Aussenabmessung mm 206 
Einbau mm 178 
Bauhöhe (inkl. Aluminiumring)mm 98

----------


## dynaudio

Hallo Herma007

Ik heb de Mc farlows gerepareerd met een refoam kit van audiofriends.
Dit was leuk en goed te doen en spelen weer als nieuw.

----------


## super8

Ik heb nog complete set originele speakers + filters liggen, alleen 1 tweeter is defect. Mag voor een zeer zacht prijsje weg.

----------


## dynaudio

[FONT=Verdana]Hallo,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb hier een complete set boxen staan met gerefoamde speakers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Mag weg tegen elk aannemelijk bod.[/FONT]

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik heb nog complete set originele speakers + filters liggen, alleen 1 tweeter is defect. Mag voor een zeer zacht prijsje weg.







> [FONT=Verdana]Hallo,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Ik heb hier een complete set boxen staan met gerefoamde speakers.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Mag weg tegen elk aannemelijk bod.[/FONT]



reclame kun je beter niet hier maken :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Als het om het ontwerp gaat waarbij gebruik gemaakt is van dubbel 15 inch a la W-Bin is Eminence Kappa 15LF een goede optie.

Overigens is dit ontwerp nog te vinden op een Duitse site.

Dave

----------


## jellekamma

heeft er nog iemand t8-60's te koop?mail mij anders evenjellekamma @ hotmail.com

----------

